

An Updated Analysis: Why SOPA & PIPA Are A Bad Idea, Dangerous & Unnecessary - pasbesoin
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120117/23002717445/updated-analysis-why-sopa-pipa-are-bad-idea-dangerous-unnecessary.shtml

======
pasbesoin
I know there is _a lot_ of HN activity on this, today.

My reason for _yet one more_ link: This is a link I'm sharing with my friends
and family who are less technical and/or less informed on the topic.

techdirt's writing here, and consistently, has been eloquent and elucidating.
And their linking lets the reader quickly and conveniently dig as far into
details and background as they might desire.

I've been devoting a significant portion of my time in recent weeks and today
to offering such information to my contacts who might be concerned but have
remained largely uninformed. I hope we all can devote some personal time and
attention to doing so, today and in the coming weeks (for this isn't over, and
we need a bulwark of public education to slow down both this specific
legislative initiative and the future ones that are surely coming).

